# Udev boot hangs with SLI

## Erin

Trying to upgrade an existing, working system to a SLI system with an additional 8800 GTS 512mb card.

With both cards installed boot hangs with the message "Waiting for uevents to be processed"

Both cards work individually with gentoo, and work together in windows.

I've tried uninstalling the nvidia-drivers, tried reemerging udev, and using an older version of udev, all with the same result.

Can't seem to get any additional log info on the failed starts since the root file system doesn't get mounted in read/write mode till a few steps later.

I'm not really sure what to try next.

----------

## Erin

I was finally able to bypass the Udev problem by setting RC_COLDPLUG="NO" in the /etc/conf.d/udev file.

What does cold-plugging even do? and why isn't it in the new /etc/rc.conf?

----------

## kwek

Thanks for the tip! Bug and fix confirmed with a nvidia GTX 460 in SLI

----------

